# Pictures



## comsubin (Oct 22, 2006)

How exactly do I upload images? I've tried but been unsuccessful.

MJP


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 22, 2006)

go to your host site and paste the img thing


----------



## padkison (Oct 22, 2006)

Get a Photobucket.com account (free). Upload your pictures there. Then copy the url in the box below your picture in Photobucket. Paste this into your post. Highlight the paste and click on the "Img" button above.


----------

